# Spot?



## chuckp (Feb 20, 2004)

Anyone know if those headboats out of Kent Narrows are still catching spot? Or have the spot moved south already?


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

That's still plenty of spot around.


----------



## RACN35 (Oct 17, 2004)

by south - i am guessing you mean here - va beach- they are showing down this way but not in full force yet, they will in the next 10 days or so !! so i would bet money there a still millions up your way


----------



## PJDSR (Apr 2, 2002)

*lots of spots*

Spot and White Perch are still hitting on FB BW in the Bay as of yesterday. Good luck.


----------

